# Water softener outlet....



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Doubtful the softener would use much power except when cycling, generally in the middle of the night. So depending on when you have it programmed for, why tie it to a circuit for upstairs/outdoor lighting. Is there no other circuit (say for a steam iron in the laundry area) where you have another device running by day but not by night. This would cause the least conflict demand wise.
I'm just not a big fan of things all over the house, inside and out on one circuit. IE I flipped a breaker last week to turn off and replace an outdoor receptacle and the lights , clock and computer in the far upstairs bedroom went out...


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

If it is in the laundry room, why not tie it into the laundry circuit?


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> The doorbell transformer is mounted to the bottom of the electrical panel and has been tied off a circuit for the upstairs hallway lights/entry light/exterior lights. Would this be ok to tap into for a transformer that should take less than prob 50 watts?


Put it with whereever is easist.

If it was me, I'd put it close to the unit to avoid the cord running across the wall.

If inspected, I'd avoid the controversy of tieing into the washer circuit.


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

I considered the laundry circuit, but neither one of the 2 outlets I am installing for the laundry room would be in a spot where the power pack would reach, so i'd have to install an additional outlet for the water softener anyway. Also, i'd prefer to run it with 14 guage on a 15 amp circuit. Would tieing it into a 15 amp lighting circuit for the basement bedroom/laundry/garage entry way/hallway lights be ok? I already have to do a complete re-wire on this circuit anyway....

As far as power consumtion, I believe the DC power adaptor is probably max of 1 amp at 12 volts.


----------



## 220/221 (Oct 9, 2007)

> Would tieing it into a 15 amp lighting circuit for the basement bedroom/laundry/garage entry way/hallway lights be ok?


Put it wherever is easiest.


Wait....I already said that :jester:


----------



## theatretch85 (May 17, 2008)

Ok, I guess I am wiring it to the lighting circuit downstairs then. Outlet will be a GFCI since it will be in a partially un-finished utility/laundry room and near water. Thanks!


----------

